# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Â«Kabul ediyoruz... Ermenileri öldürdük!Â» ayarı

## bozok

*Lise kitaplarına* 
*Â«Kabul ediyoruz... Ermenileri öldürdük!Â»* 
*ayarı...*  
  
*üğretmenler, "asılsız" veya "sözde Ermeni soykırımı" yerine "1915 olayları" diyecek.*

*Milliyet*


*ANKARA, 21 Ocak 2009 üarşamba* 
*heddam.com*


8. sınıflarda okutulan *"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti İnkilap Tarihi ve Atatürkçülük"* kitabında değişiklik yapıldı.

8. sınıf İnkılap Tarihi'nde artık öğretmenler, *"asılsız"* veya *"sözde Ermeni soykırımı"* yerine *"1915 olayları"* diyecek

Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı (MEB), ilköğretim 8. sınıf İnkılap Tarihi ve Atatürkçülük ders kitabında bulunan Türk-Ermeni konusu işlenirken, öğretmenlerden bu konuyu 1915 olayları çerçevesinde anlatmalarını istedi. üğretmenler, öğrencilere konuyu anlatırken, *"asılsız"* veya *"sözde Ermeni soykırımı"* ifadelerini kullanmayacak.

Milli Güvenlik Kurulu bünyesindeki Asılsız Soykırım İddiaları ile Mücadele Koordinasyon Kurulu (ASİMKK) ile MEB ortak bir çalışma yaptı. MEB'in müsteşar düzeyinde temsil edildiği ASİMKK'daki bu çalışmaya Talim ve Terbiye Kurulu (TTK) yetkilileri de katıldı.


*"1915"* denilecek




ASİMKK'nın görüşleri doğrultusunda öncelikle İnkılap Tarihi ve Atatürkçülük Dersi 8. sınıf öğretim programında değişikliğe gidildi. Kitabın, *"Atatürk'ten Sonra Türkiye: İkinci Dünya Savaşı ve Sonrası"* başlıklı 7. ünitesindeki *"Ermeni sorunu"* ifadeleri yeniden düzenlendi. Eski programda yer alan,*"Türk-Ermeni ilişkilerinin tarihsel gelişimi ve Ermeni iddiaları, terörizm, misyonerlik faaliyetleri, irtica, bölücülük konuları ele alınacaktır"*  

ifadesi,*"Türk-Ermeni ilişkilerinin tarihsel gelişimi, 1915 olayları ve bu olaylara ilişkin Ermeni iddiaları, terörizm, misyonerlik faaliyetleri, irtica, bölücülük konuları ele alınacaktır"* şeklinde değiştirildi. üğrencilere, ünite kapsamında *"Ermeni sorunu"* ile ilgili belgesel filmler izletileceği de öğrenildi.


*"ürgüt'e* geçit yok




TTK yetkilileri, değişikliğin dersin öğretim programında yapıldığını belirterek,*"Kitaplarda bu ifadeler varsa, bunlar kullanılmayacak. üğretmenlerden de dersi anlatırken, "asılsız" ve "sözde Ermeni soykırımı" ifadelerini kullanmamaları istenecek. Değişiklik, dersin çerçevesini belirleyen öğretim programında yapıldı. Bu nedenle, eğer kitaplarda "asılsız ve sözde Ermeni soykırımı ile ilgili ifadeler" varsa bunlar okutulmayacak"*dedi.

İçişleri Bakanlığı da Sosyal Bilgiler 5. ve 7. sınıf öğretim programında değişiklik istedi. Buna göre, *"sivil toplum örgütü"* yerine, *"sivil toplum kuruluşu"* kullanılacak



...

----------

